# Spirit Binders (Tome of Magic variants) - updated TWICE 12/25



## Nifft (May 10, 2006)

12/25/2007 Edits: Added a bunch of Fey and Elemental spirits -- I think they are pretty much done, and I'd very much like commentary on the abilities & taboos, especially any effects that are missing or effects that are too strong in combination.

Thanks, -- N

- - - - -

Everybody loves Binders! So here's some nifty Binder stuff, starting with racial sub levels for the ToM class, and then some new classes for use with or without ToM.


*Elf binder* Hit Dice: d6

```
[u]L  BAB  F / R / W   Special[/u]
1  +0  +2 /+0 /+2   Soul Binding (1 vestige)
4  +3  +4 /+1 /+4   Racial Weapon Bonus
6  +4  +5 /+2 /+5   Soul Guardian (enchantment resistance)
```

*Class Skills (6 + Int modifier per level, x4 at 1st level)*: Bluff, Concentration, Craft, Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Intimidate, Kn(arcana, history, nature, religion, the planes), Listen, Perform, Profession, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival

1: _Just like a normal Binder, but lower HD and more skill points. Way more. Why? Because lots of Binder stuff relies on Con, and thus an Elf Binder needs some love._

4: *Racial Weapon Bonus* (Ex): Your racial weapon knowledge interacts synergistically with knowledge granted by bound Vestiges, which could grant you a bonus to attack rolls with Elf racial weapons (bows, rapiers and longswords, plus others at the DM's option).

If a Vestige would grant you proficiency with an Elf racial weapon, you instead gain a +1 bonus to attack rolls with that weapon. If a Vestige would grant you an attack or damage bonus with an Elf racial weapon, that bonus doubles.

This replaces the bonus Feat you would normally gain.

6: *Soul Guardian* (Su): Your bound Vestiges guard your soul in sympathy with your ancient fey heritage. At 6th level, you gain a +4 bonus to saves vs. Enchantment effects. This stacks with any racial bonus you already have, and replaces the immunity to fear you would normally gain.



*Half-Elf Binder* Hit Dice: d8

```
[u]L  BAB  F / R / W   Special[/u]
2  +1  +3 /+0 /+3   Pact augmentation (1 ability), suppress sign
4  +3  +4 /+1 /+4   Pact negotiator
6  +4  +5 /+2 /+5   Soul Guardian (enchantment resistance)
```

*Class Skills (4 + Int modifier per level, x4 at 1st level)*: Appraise, Bluff, Concentration, Craft, Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Disguise, Gather Information, Intimidate, Kn(arcana, history, local, religion, the planes), Listen, Profession, Sense Motive, Spot


2: *Pact augmentation* (Su): By taking this racial substitution level, you forever lose access to the Elemental Resistance and Damage Reduction options. Instead, add the following ability to your pact augmentation option list:

 +2 Insight bonus to all Charisma-based skill checks

4: *Pact negotiator* (Ex): You gain the Negotiator feat. If you already have that feat, you instead gain Skill Focus in any one Binder class skill.

Additionally, your talent for negotiation extends to Vestiges: you gain a +2 bonus on Binding checks.

This replaces the bonus feat you normally would gain.

6: *Soul Guardian* (Su): Your bound Vestiges guard your soul in sympathy with your ancient fey heritage. At 6th level, you gain a +4 bonus to saves vs. Enchantment effects. This stacks with any racial bonus you already have, and replaces the immunity to fear you would normally gain.



*Halfling Binder* Hit Dice: d8

```
[u]L  BAB  F / R / W   Special[/u]
2  +1  +3 /+0 /+3   Pact augmentation (1 ability), suppress sign
4  +3  +4 /+1 /+4   Rider
6  +4  +5 /+2 /+5   Soul Guardian (aura of courage)
```

*Class Skills (2 + Int modifier per level, x4 at 1st level)*: Bluff, Concentration, Craft, Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Kn(arcana, history, religion, the planes), Profession, Ride, Sense Motive

2: *Pact augmentation* (Su): By taking this racial substitution level, you forever lose access to the Attack Bonus and Damage Bonus options. Instead, add the following ability to your pact augmentation option list:

 +2 Insight bonus to all Dexterity-based skill checks

4: *Rider* (Ex): You gain the feats Skill Focus (Ride) and Mounted Combat, even if you do not meet the qualifications.

This replaces the bonus feat you normally would gain.

6: *Soul Guardian* (Su): Your bound Vestige guards your soul against fear, boosting your innate racial courage until it spills out of your small body. You are immune to fear (as usual), but you additionally project an aura of courage which grants allies within 10 ft. of you a +2 bonus to saves against fear.




*Half-Orc Binder* Hit Dice: d10

```
[u]L  BAB  F / R / W   Special[/u]
2  +1  +3 /+0 /+3   Pact augmentation (1 ability), suppress sign
4  +3  +4 /+1 /+4   Pact persuasion
6  +4  +5 /+2 /+5   Soul Guardian (bound rage)
```

*Class Skills (2 + Int modifier per level, x4 at 1st level)*: Bluff, Concentration, Craft, Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Intimidate, Kn(arcana, history, religion, the planes), Profession, Sense Motive, Survival

2: *Pact augmentation* (Su): By taking this racial substitution level, you forever lose access to the usual Pact Augmentation options. You use this list instead:

 +10 HP
 DR 2/-
 +5 ft. Enhancement bonus to land speed
 +1 Insight bonus to melee attack rolls
 +2 Insight bonus to damage rolls

4: *Pact persuasion* (Ex): 

You gain the feat Persuasive. If you already have this feat, you instead gain Skill Focus with any one Binder class skill.

Additionally, your affinity for intimidation grants you a +2 bonus to Binding checks.

This replaces the bonus feat you normally would gain.

6: *Soul Guardian* (Su): Your bound Vestige partakes of your inner psychic turmoil, and pays your foes back with shards of pure rage.

Whenever a foe targets you with a [mind-affecting] effect or Divination effect (or Clairsentience effect), your foe must make a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 your EBL + your Cha modifier) or become Shaken for 1 minute.

This replaces the immunity to fear you would normally gain at 6th level.


----------



## Nifft (May 10, 2006)

*Flavor text and Feats*

Spirits are both like and unlike Vestiges. Like Vestiges, they are willing to bind with mortals who know the proper rituals. Unlike Vestiges, they are a part of the world -- they are not so starved for experience that they trade their power without regard for morality. Thus, spirits require certain Taboos be obeyed. Taboos are intended to be a balancing factor -- they are not mere flavor text, though they are also intended to be flavorful.

Three kinds of spirits are detailed here: animal, fey and elemental. Animal spirits focus on physical ability, fey spirits focus on magic and trickery, and elemental spirits provide a host of powerful abilities.

Binding a spirit is far less arduous than binding a vestige. There is no Binding check required, and you automatically make a "good" pact, if the spirit allows you to make a pact at all. (Spirits whose taboos you have violated may require a gift or quest to atone for your transgression before they allow you to bind yourself to them.)

Binding yourself to a spirit takes a full-round action, which provokes an attack of opportunity. You may dismiss a bound spirit as a full-round action (which also provokes an attack of opportunity). Binding is (Su), while dismissing is (Ex).

The powers granted by Vestiges are always Supernatural (Su), because they are so alien to the world. Spirits grant some Supernatural (Su) powers and some Spell-Like Abilities (Sp).

Animal spirits do not require any specific effective binder level (EBL). Fey and Elemental spirits might. If so, this is specified in their description.

Some spirits have descriptors. You may never bind two spirits with conflicting descriptors. Conflicting descriptors are:

 Fire vs. Cold or Water
 Air vs. Earth
 Good vs. Evil
 Law vs. Chaos
 Light vs. Shadow or Darkness
 Healing or Life vs. Death


*Spirit Binding and Taboos*: Spirits respond to many different styles of ritual summoning. Animal spirits respond to a summoner who speaks in a loud, clear voice and brandishes an appropriate fetish bag (see below) or a burnt offering. Fey spirits typically require a demonstration of skill, though they may waive this if you have sufficiently impressed them in the past. (If your skill check, before rolling, is more than double the skill rank required, a demonstration is typically waived.) Elemental spirits require that you be adjacent to a large quantity of the element in question, and that you speak their elemental language in a loud, clear voice.

If you become unqualified for a spirit to which you are bound -- for example, if you were already bound to Pahoehoe when you fail your save vs. an enemy's _ego whip_, and the ability damage reduces your Charisma below 15 -- the spirit unbinds itself, leaving you without its benefits, as though you had dismissed it. You may re-bind the spirit later (if you have any daily bindings left, and if you recover such that you qualify to bind to the spirit).

If you break a spirit's Taboo, that spirit unbinds itself, leaving you without its benefits. It leaves behind a nasty curse (as _bestow curse_, but with no save or SR). You can remove the curse normally, but the vengeful spirit will re-bestow its curse on you each time you bind to a different spirit. You may not re-bind that particular spirit until it has been appeased by a sacrifice, quest, or other means of atonement. Each offended spirit will only bestow one curse at a time, but if you have violated the taboos of different spirits, you will suffer one curse from each until you have atoned in the eyes of each spirit separately.

 Visionquest: After depriving yourself of food for one week, you enact a solitary ritual that lasts 24 hours. You expend 100 xp per character level to appease one spirit.
 Wild Hunt: You must track down and slay in single combat an enemy of the spirit of a CR equal to your character level. (The spirit typically releases you from its curse for the duration of the combat.)

Fetish Bags: This collection of bones, feathers, dried leather and preserved parts is required to bind animal spirits. Treat it as a spell component pouch, except that one can be constructed (free of cost in a natural setting) over the course of a week with seven consecutive Kn(Nature) checks DC 16 or Survival checks DC 18, or over the course of a day with eight consecutive Kn(Nature) checks DC 22 or Survival checks DC 25.


*Multi-Classing, Affinity Overlap and EBL*: Characters with the Spirit Binding class ability may multi-class normally. If a character has two (or more) classes which grant the same type of Affinity, the EBL granted by these classes stacks (e.g. Vodun Berserker and Spirit Walker both grant Animal Spirit Affinity, so a VB 6 / SW 2 would count as having EBL 8).

Note that Primal Fury derives solely from Vodun Berserker level (VBL) and not Effective Binder Level (EBL).

Lesser Affinity also stacks, but each class level that grants Lesser Affinity only counts for 1/2 EBL. For example, a Spirit Walker 6 / Shaman 6 would haven an EBL of 12 when binding Animal Spirits, but an EBL of 9 when binding Fey Spirits, and an EBL of only 6 when binding Elemental Sprits (since a level 6 Spirit Walker does not yet have Lesser Affinity (Elemental)).

A Spirit Walker 10 / Shaman 10 would have an EBL of 20 with respect to Animal Spirits, and an EBL of 15 with respect to Fey and Elemental Spirits.


Some feats apply to various kinds of Spirit Binders, as noted below:

*Extra Binding*
Prereq: Ability to bind a spirit at least 2/day
Benefit: You can bind spirits +2/day. The number of spirits you may bind to yourself at once does not increase.
Special: You may take this feat multiple times. Its effects stack.

*Extra Primal Fury*
Prereq: Primal Fury class ability usable at least 2/day
Benefit: You gain an additional daily use of Primal Fury, and each use of your Primal Fury lasts an extra two rounds.
Special: You may take this feat multiple times. Its effects stack.

*Favored Spirit*
Prereq: Affinity for at least one class of spirits
Benefit: Choose one Spirit to whom you can bind, and for which you have Affinity (not merely Lesser Affinity). Your level is treated as one higher for all abilities that this sprit grants, including those granted by Primal Fury.
Special: You may choose this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time, choose a different spirit.

*Favored Spirit Focus*
Prereq: Favored Spirit
Benefit: Choose one Spirit for whom you have the Favored Spirit feat. The save DC for any supernatural or spell-like ability granted by this Spirit increases by +1.
Special: You may choose this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time, choose a different spirit for whom you have the Favored Spirit feat.

*Practiced Spirit Binder*
Prereq: Ability to bind a Spirit
Benefit: Your EBL is considered to be 2 higher for the purpose of determining what Spirits you can bind yourself to. (This has no effect on Animal Spirits.)

*Rapid Binding*
Prereq: Ability to bind a Spirit
Benefit: You can bind a Spirit as a standard action (instead of a full-round action), and you can dismiss a spirit as a move action.
Special: You may take this feat twice. The second time you take it, your binding speed increases such that it only takes you a move action to bind a spirit, and you can dismiss a spirit as a swift action.


----------



## Nifft (May 10, 2006)

*Animal Spirits*

*Animal Spirits*

Binding to an Animal Spirit requires that you have a Fetish Bag, and that you speak its invocation in a loud, clear voice. (Language does not matter. The invocation could consist of animal noises.)

Determining the precise Sign of an Animal Spirit requires a DC 15 Knowledge (Nature) check or a DC 20 Knowledge (Arcana or Religion) check.


*Ape*: You gain a Climb speed equal to your land speed.
If your EBL is 5 or more, you also gain claws (primary natural, 1d4/1d3 for medium/small) which do not interfere with any other use of your hands.
If your EBL is 8 or more, you also gain a +10 ft. bonus to your land and climb speeds.
If your EBL is 13 or more, your claws deal 1d8/1d6 (for medium/small).
If your EBL is 16 or more, you also gain Hide in Plain Sight if in a wooded area.
Taboo: You may not start a fire, or use a spell, weapon or other effect which inflicts fire damage.

*Boar*: You gain Endurance and Diehard.
If your EBL is 5 or more, you also gain a +2 bonus to Con.
If your EBL is 8 or more, you instead gain a +4 bonus to Con.
If your EBL is 13 or more, you also gain immunity to poison.
If your EBL is 16 or more, you instead gain a +6 bonus to Con.
Taboo: You may not use the Withdraw action in combat.

*Bear*: You gain a +2 natural armor bonus.
If your EBL is 5 or more, your natural armor bonus improves to +4, and you gain claws (1d6/1d4 for medium/small) which do not interfere with any other use of your hands.
If your EBL is 8 or more, your natural armor bonus improves to +6, and you gain a +4 bonus on grapple checks.
If your EBL is 13 or more, your natural armor bonus improves to +9, and your claws deal 2d6/1d8 (for medium/small).
If your EBL is 16 or more, your natural armor bonus improves to +12, and you gain a +8 bonus on grapple checks.
Taboo: You may not use ranged weapons.

*Eagle*: You gain a +4 bonus to Spot and Search checks.
If your EBL is 5 or more, you also gain claws (primary natural, 1d4/1d3 for medium/small).
If your EBL is 8 or more, you also gain Evasion.
If your EBL is 13 or more, your Spot and Search bonus increases to +8, and you also gain low-light vision. (If you already have low-light vision, you gain superior low-light vision.)
If your EBL is 16 or more, you can ignore any miss chance due to concealment (except total concealment).
Taboo: You may not wear Medium or Heavy armor.

*Fox*: You gain Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC).
If your EBL is 5 or more, you also gain Improved Uncanny Dodge (can't be flanked).
If your EBL is 8 or more, you also gain a +2 bonus to Will saves, and the benefits of the feat Weapon Finesse (even if you are unqualified).
If your EBL is 13 or more, you also gain Slippery Mind and Precise Strike +1d6 (as the Duelist class ability).
If your EBL is 16 or more, your Will save bonus increases to +4, and your Precise Strike increases to +2d6.
Taboo: You may not attack a helpless or flat-footed foe.

* Jaguar *: You gain a +10 ft. bonus to your land speed.
If your EBL is 5 or more, you also gain a bite attack (secondary natural, 1d8/1d6 for medium/small).
If your EBL is 8 or more, your speed bonus increases to +20 ft, and you gain the benefit of the feat Mobility (even if you are unqualified).
If your EBL is 13 or more, your bite damage increases to 2d8/2d6 (for medium/small), and you also gain the benefits of the feat Run (even if you are unqualified).
If your EBL is 16 or more, your speed bonus increases to +30 ft.
Taboo: You may not wear metal armor.

*Wolf*: You gain the benefit of Improved Trip (even if you are unqualified).
If your EBL is 5 or more, you also gain a bite attack (secondary natural, 1d8/1d6 for medium/small).
If your EBL is 8 or more, you also gain Scent.
If your EBL is 13 or more, you also gain Woodland Stride (as the 2nd level Druid ability) in wooded areas, and your bite damage increases to 2d8/2d6 (for medium/small).
If your EBL is 16 or more, you also gain Trackless Step (as the 3rd level Druid ability) in wooded areas.
Taboo: You must howl (as a standard action) as your first action in combat.


*Animal Spirit Pact Augmentations*:

 +1 Insight bonus to attack rolls
 +2 Insight bonus to damage rolls
 +2 Insight bonus to initiative
 +2 Insight bonus to Reflex saving throws
 +2 Insight bonus to Survival and Handle Animal checks
 +5 HP


----------



## Nifft (May 10, 2006)

*Fey Spirits*

*Fey Spirits*

Many Fey spirits have rigid requirements that a prospective summoner must meet before they deign to answer a binding. All Fey spirits must be addressed in Sylvan.

Some Fey special abilities are Spell-Like rather than Supernatural. These effects can be negated by Spell Resistance, and can be dispelled. Each ability is marked with an (Sp) for spell-like or (Su) for supernatural. Where a single ability lists multiple possible effects, use of any effect counts as use of the ability.

If the skill requirement does not involve a loud, flashy skill (such as Perform), there is no need to speak the Invocation particularly loudly; thus, you can often whisper your Invocation.

Determining the nature of a particular Fey Spirit's Sign requires a Knowledge (Arcana) check with a DC 15 + minimum EBL required to bind that Spirit. You may substitute a Bardic Lore check at the same DC, or a Knowledge (Nature) chack at DC +5 above the Kn(Arcana) check.


*Asrai*, Nocturnal Liberator [Shadow]
Requirements: EBL 1, Hide and Move Silently 4 ranks each
- (Su) You gain a +4 bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks. If your EBL is at least 8, the bonus increases to +8.
- (Sp) If your EBL is at least 13, you can shadow jump (teleport from an area of shadowy illumination to another such area) a total of 5 ft. per EBL, broken into 10-ft. increments.
- (Sp) _Open/close_ and _mage hand_ at will. If your EBL is at least 5, you can use _disguise self_ at will. If your EBL is at least 8, you can use _blur_ at will.
- (Sp) Once every 5 rounds, you can launch a sleep ray, up to Close range (25 ft. + 5 ft. / 2 EBL), which has an effect identical to the spell _sleep_, but only affects the target you hit and has no limit on HD affected.
Taboo: You cannot abide light. You are blinded for 1 minute by direct sunlight or the _daylight_ spell, and you are dazzled so long as you remain within either.

*Naduril*, Petal 1st Class [Plant, Healing, Good]
Requirements: EBL 3, Kn(Nature) 6 ranks
- (Su) Any weapon you wield gains the Merciful special ability (deals +1d6 damage, all damage is non-lethal).
- (Sp) Once per day per EBL, you can cast _goodberry_ or _lesser restoration_. This daily limit does not reset if you bind Naduril more than once during a single day.
- (Sp) Once every 5 rounds, you may cast one of the following: _warp wood_, _entangle_, _charm animal_ or _tree shape_.
- (Su) You heal ability damage at the rate of one point per minute, and ability drain at the rate of one point per hour.
Taboo: You may not kill any animal, fey, humanoid, or plant.

*Jemrastilt*, Sewer Denizen [Chaos]
Requirements: EBL 3, Handle Animal 4 ranks
- Animal Companion (Ex): You gain the services of a dire rat, as though you were a Druid of your EBL. If your dire rat dies, another will appear after 1 hour.
- Whiskered Snout (Su): You grow whiskers and ratty teeth, and you gain the Scent special ability. You gain a bonus to Survival checks to track a foe by scent equal to 1/2 your EBL. If your EBL is at least 8, you gain a bite attack (1d6/1d4 for medium/small). You lose these bonuses if you do not show Jemrastilt's sign.
- Summon Rat (Sp): Once every 5 rounds, you can cast _summon nature's ally I_ (but only to summon a dire rat). If your EBL is at least 5, you can instead cast _summon swarm_ (but only to summon a swarm of rats).
- Rat Fang (Su): The bite attack of every rat-like creature within 30 ft. of you (including your animal companion, yourself if you have a bite attack, and any rats or rat swarms you have summoned) gains a +1 enhancement bonus per 5 EBL. If your EBL is at least 13, these bite attacks count as [Chaotic] for penetrating DR, and if your EBL is at least 16 these bite attacks gain the Anarchic special ability.
- Life in the Gutter (Su): You are immune to non-magical diseases. If your EBL is at least 8, you are immune to damage and distraction by swarms of rats. If your EBL is at least 13, you are immune to magical diseases.
Taboo: You are uncomfortable in open spaces. If you do not end your turn within 10 ft. of a wall, boulder, tree or other source of cover, you take a -2 penalty to all rolls (attack, damage, save, skill check, etc.) until you do so.

*Skein*, Weaver of Truths [Law]
Requirements: EBL 3, Craft(weaving), Rope Use and Climb 2 ranks each
- (Sp) Once every 5 rounds, you can generate an effect identical to _animate rope_, or you can summon a swarm of spiders (as _summon swarm_, but spiders only).
- (Su) You can walk on walls and ceilings as though under the influence of the spell _spider climb_. If your EBL is at least 8, you are immune to being entangled by any sort of web (natural or magical). If your EBL is at least 16, you gain _freedom of movement_.
- (Su) Poison use: you never accidentally poison yourself when applying poison to a weapon.
- (Sp) You are the source of a _zone of truth_ effect. You can suppress it as a move action, but it will reappear on your turn unless you continue to suppress it.
Taboo: You cannot lie.

*Feoarin*, Mad Fiddler [Chaos]
Requirements: EBL 3, Perform(strings) 3 ranks
- (Su) Once per day per 3 EBL, you may Countersong, as though you were a Bard.
- (Sp) Once every 5 rounds, you can cast _hideous laughter_, except that it lasts 1d4+1 rounds. If your EBL is at least 16, you can cast _irresistible dance_ instead.
- (Su) You do not need to charge in a straight line. When you charge, you can make one turn of up to 90 degrees during your movement. All other restrictions on charges still apply; for instance, you cannot pass through a square that blocks or slows movement, or that contains a creature. You must have line of sight to the opponent at the start of your turn.
- (Su) You gain immunity to mental ability damage or drain (Int, Wis or Cha). If your EBL is at least 13, you gain immunity to any effect of the (Compulsion) sub-school.
Taboo: You cannot walk. You must dance or prance. This precludes running and imposes a -10 penalty to hide and move silently checks, but does not otherwise affect your movement rate.

*Fallarin*, Treetop Sniper [Air]
Requirements: EBL 5, Kn(geography) 4 ranks, proficiency with any bow
- (Su) You gain a bonus to Balance, Climb and Jump checks equal to 1/2 your EBL.
- (Su) You gain a +4 bonus to your Dexterity.
- (Ex) You gain the benefit of the Shot on the Run feat (even if you are unqualified), plus one of the following Feats for which you meet the prerequisites: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Far Shot, Weapon Focus (any Bow), Improved Critical (any Bow), Improved Precise Shot.
- (Sp) Once every 5 rounds you can cast _true strike_.
Taboo: You must not be standing on the ground when you fire an arrow.

*Therronos*, Wild Huntsman [Death]
Special: Therronos has special affinity for Spirit Walkers, and considers them to have full Affinity regarding him -- their EBL is not half their class level when binding him, as it is for all other Fey Spirits.
Requirement: EBL 5, Survival and Ride 8 ranks each, and Mounted Combat or proficiency with all Martial weapons
- Stag Companion (Su): You gain the service of a stag which will serve you as a mount. Use the statistics of a light horse or pony (as you choose), with the benefits of a Druid's Animal Companion (Druid level = your EBL). The stag will allow no saddle, but you can ride it without penalty. If your stag companion is killed, a new one will appear one hour later.
- Natural Rider (Su): You gain a bonus to your Ride checks equal to one-half your EBL. Additionally, you gain one of the following feats for which you meet the prerequisites: Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample, Weapon Focus (any spear including lance), Improved Critical (any spear including lance), Far Shot, or Skill Focus (Survival, Ride, Spot, or Listen).
- Favored Enemy (Su): When you first bind yourself to Therronos, you must choose one Favored Enemy per 5 EBL. You gain the benefits of the Ranger class feature against these enemies, though your bonus is always +4.
- Smite Foe (Su): Once every 5 rounds, you may make a smite attack against one of your favored enemies with a spear (or lance). Add your Charisma bonus to your attack roll and your EBL to damage.
Taboo: You must kill at least one of your chosen Favored Enemies before dismissing this pact. (You may keep this pact for multiple days.)

*Blue Man of the Minch*, River Woe [Water]
Requirements: EBL 7, Swim 10 ranks
- (Su) You gain a swim speed equal to your land speed, and +8 bonus on Swim checks. You may take 10 on a Swim check even if distracted or threatened.
- (Su) You and all allies within 30 ft. of you gain water breathing.
- (Sp) Once every 5 rounds, you may cast one of the following: _control water_, _quench_, or _sleet storm_.
- Animal Companion (Ex): You gain the services of a viper (small, medium, large or huge), as though you were a Druid of your EBL. If your viper dies, another will appear after 1 hour. Your viper is amphibious (can breathe both air and water).
Taboo: You may not set foot aboard a boat or ship unless you sink it within the hour.

*Jack Frost*, Winter's Child [Cold, Light]
Requirements: EBL 7, Survival and Perform (dance) 4 ranks each
- (Su) You gain cold resistance 20. If your EBL is at least 11, you gain cold resistance 30 instead. If your EBL is at least 16, you gain cold immunity instead.
- Freezing Fog (Sp): Once every 5 rounds you can generate an effect identical to _fog cloud_, except that it deals 1d6 cold damage each round to any caught within. (This damage is subject to SR.) Your fog cloud lasts for 1 minute unless dispelled or dispersed by a strong wind. This is a Conjuration (Creation) effect. If your EBL is at least 13, your Freezing Fog emulates _solid fog_ instead of _fog cloud_. If your EBL is at least 16, your Freezing Fog deals 2d6 cold damage each round. If your EBL is at least 19, your Freezing Fog deals 3d6 cold damage each round.
- Hide in Plain White (Su): You gain the _hide in plain sight_ ability in any cold terrain (i.e. when you are against an icy or snowy background). You gain a bonus to your Hide checks equal to 1/2 your EBL.
- Snow Blinds (Sp): Once every 5 rounds, you can use one of the following effects: _erase_, _light_ or _flare_. If your EBL is at least 11, you can also use _daylight_ or _silent image_.
Taboo: You may not enter a dwelling without being explicitly invited inside by the master of the house.



*Dakshra Ki-Rin*, Crimson Unicorn [Fire, Healing, Good]
Requirements: EBL 9, Heal 10 ranks
- (Su) You are immune to poison and disease.
- (Sp) Once per day per 3 EBL, you can cast _neutralize poison_ or _remove disease_.
- (Su) A great crimson horn grows out of your forehead (primary natural, 1d10/1d8 piercing for medium/small, counts as a magic weapon for overcoming DR). It deals double damage on a charge. If your EBL is at least 13, it is also a Flaming Burst weapon. If your EBL is at least 16, it is also Holy.
- (Su) Once every 5 rounds, you can breath a 30 ft. cone of cleansing flame, which deals 1d6/EBL damage. Half of the damage is fire, half is divine.
Taboo: You may not wear footwear of any kind (boots, slippers, etc.).

*Thistledwm*, Forest Warden [Plant]
Requirements: EBL 11, Kn(Nature) 12 ranks
- Thorn-Guards-Stem (Su): You grow tough thorns from your body. You can use them to attack as though they were armor spikes (1d6/1d4 for medium/small, and they count as magic for penetrating DR). If your EBL is at least 16, you deal 1d6 damage to any creature attacking you with a natural weapon. You do not gain either benefit if you are not showing Thistledwm's sign.
- Thorn-Turns-Leaf (Sp): Once per 5 rounds, you may use one of the following: _wood shape_, _tree stride_, _repel wood_, _speak with plants_ or _command plants_.
- Thorn-Rips-Woven (Su): Once every 5 rounds you may fire a thorn from your thorny body at a foe within Medium range. If the thorn strikes, it deals 1d12 magical piercing damage to your foe, and initiates a special targeted _greater dispel magic_: for every spell or effect dispelled, the target suffers an additional +1d12 magical piercing damage. You cannot use this ability if you are not showing Thistledwm's sign.
- Thorn-Weaves-Root (Sp): 1/day per 4 EBL, you may cast one of the following: _commune with nature_, _plant growth_ or _wall of thorns_.
- Thorn-Warns-Paw (Ex): No creature of the Plant or Animal type will willingly attack you.
Taboo: You cannot relax in an artificial structure of any kind (dungeon, building, ship). You cannot sleep, rest, trance or meditate, and you take a -4 penalty to any Wisdom-based skill check, while inside such a structure.

*Anjanas*, Beast-Friend [Life]
Requirements: EBL 11, Handle Animal 10 ranks
- Beast Form (Su): If you are bound to an Animal spirit, you may transform into a creature of the same basic type, thought you are limited to the forms that a Druid of your EBL could take. For example, an 11th level Spirit Shaman who was also bound to Wolf could take the form of a medium wolf or a large dire wolf.
- Beast Tongue (Su): You can _speak with animals_ at will. If you are transformed into an animal, you can still speak normally.
- Beast Magic (Sp): Once every 5 rounds, you can cast one of the following: _summon nature's ally V_ (animals only), _calm emotions_, _animal messenger_ or _greater magic fang_.
- Beast Sense (Su): You gain one of the following benefits: +4 Spot, +4 Listen, +4 Handle Animal or +4 Survival. You may switch which benefit you gain as a Move action.
Taboo: You may not ride an animal (or on a vehicle powered by an animal) or eat red meat.

*Gan Ceanach*, Wayward Inspiration [Chaos]
Requirement: EBL 13, Diplomacy 12 ranks, Perform (Oratory) 4 ranks
- Inspire Courage (Su): As the Bardic music ability, you grant your allies a +2 morale bonus to attack, damage, and saving throws vs. fear and charm effects. This ability is usable once per day per three EBL. If your EBL is at least 14, the bonus granted is +3 instead. If your EBL is at least 20, the bonus is +4.
- Silver Tongue (Su): You may take 10 on Bluff and Diplomacy checks (including feints). You may make rushed Diplomacy checks without taking the normal -10 penalty.
- Golden Ear (Su): You can understand and speak all languages as though you were under the effects of the spell _tongues_.
- Play the Fools (Sp): Once every 5 rounds, you may cast one of the following: _confusion_, _enthrall_, _glibness_, or _suggestion_.
Taboo: You may not injure a member of the opposite sex (even if it's a monster). You automatically know if you are about to do this, in time to choose a different action.

*Clurichaun*, Friendly Drunk [Darkness]
Requirement: EBL 15, Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) 10 ranks, Diplomacy 15 ranks
- Scrambled Thoughts (Su): You are protected from divinations and enchantments as though you were under the effect of a _mind blank_ spell, except anyone attempting to read your thoughts will "hear" an extremely drunk mind thinking about wine.
- Stagger and Sway (Su): You gain a +4 dodge bonus to AC.
- Drink like a Demon (Su): You are immune to the ill effects of any poison, including alcohol. But you still enjoy the benefits. (This has more interesting applications in a campaign using rules for drugs. Otherwise, assume a +2 morale bonus to attack rolls and skill checks for 30 minutes after you consume a drink, which does not stack with itself.)
- Share the Joy (Sp): Once every 5 rounds, you may cast one of the following: _make whole_, _remove fear_, _good hope_, or _freedom of movement_.
Taboo: You must drink at least one fine bottle of wine before you dismiss this pact.

*Dagda*, The Good King [Air, Water]
Requirement: EBL 17, Profession (Cook) 5 ranks, Knowledge (Nature) 10 ranks, Perform (Strings) 20 ranks
- Everfull Cauldron (Su): 3/day you may conjure a great iron cauldron, bubbling over with stew of some sort. When you serve someone out of it, they are served exactly what they wish to eat (meat, vegetables, whatever). You may feed 3 x EBL medium creatures per use of this ability before the cauldron disappears again. A large creature counts as two medium, a huge counts as two large, and so on. Two small creatures count as one medium, and so on.
- Sing the Seasons (Su): You can cast _control weather_ by making a DC 30 Perform (strings) check. This effect lasts so long as you perform and five minutes after.
- Elatha's Cudgel (Su): You can summon a greatclub, or invest your wielded blunt wooden instrument (a staff or club) with mystical power.
  If you summon the greatclub, it has the following statistics: +5 ghost-touch thundering greatclub of mighty cleaving. You can wield this club one-handed despite the fact that it is a two-handed weapon (similar to the ability of a Sun Sword). This greatclub deals double damage against the undead. Dismissing the greatclub is a free action.
  If you invest your weapon, it deals damage as though it were a greatclub (1d12), and gains the ghost-touch and mighty cleaving special abilities.
- King's Justice (Sp): Once every 5 rounds, you may cast one of the following: _atonement_, _reincarnate_, _break enchantment_, _baleful polymorph_ or _awaken_. Unlike other spell-like abilities, you must pay any XP cost as though you were actually casting a spell.
Taboo: You may not make Diplomacy checks (but Bluff and Intimidate are fine).



*Fey Spirit Pact Augmentations*:

 Low-light vision
 DR 2/cold iron
 +1 Dodge bonus to AC
 +1 Insight bonus to all saving throws
 +2 Insight bonus to Bluff and Sense Motive checks


----------



## Nifft (May 10, 2006)

*Elemental Spirits*

*Elemental Spirits*

Elemental spirits tend to respond to the raw power and innate strengths of their summoner. They must be addressed in the appropriate elemental language (Aquan, Auran, Ignan or Terran).

To bind yourself to an Elemental Spirit, you must speak in a loud, clear voice (in the appropriate language). You must be near a large quantity of the element in question.

Determining the nature of a particular Elemental Spirit's Sign requires a Knowledge (Planes) check with a DC 15 + minimum EBL required to bind that Spirit. You may substitute a Knowledge (Nature or Arcana) chack at DC +5 above the Kn(Planes) check.


*Shard*: [Earth]
Requirement: EBL 1, Wis 11+
- (Su) You gain a pair of slam attacks which deal 1d6/1d4 (for medium/small). For every four EBL, your damage increases as though you went up a size category.
- (Su) For every five EBL, you gain DR 1/-, which stacks with any similar DR derived from Pact Augmentations.
- (Su) You gain Stability (+4 to resist being bull rushed or tripped).
- (Su) Once every 5 rounds, you can hurl a magical shard of rock which deals piercing damage equal to your slam attack damage, up to a range of 50 ft. + 10 ft. per EBL. Resolve this as a ranged touch attack and treat the damage as a magical weapon.

*Tinder* [Fire, Light]
Requirement: EBL 1, Cha 11+
- (Su) You can call fire to your hands as a move action, with which you can make touch attacks which deal 1d4 +1/2 EBL fire damage, up to 1d4+5. You are considered armed while flames surround your hands. If you choose to make a normal attack with your hands (or claws), your attack deals normal damage plus fire damage. You can dismiss the flames as a free action.
- (Sp) Once every 5 rounds, you can focus the flames on both your hands into a ray (Close range) which deals 1d6 + 1d6 per EBL fire damage if it strikes. This use extinguishes the flames in your hands, but you can re-ignite them as a move action. You cannot use this ability if your hands are not aflame.
- (Sp) _Resist elements_ at will.
- (Su) You are immune to any effect that would render you Dazzled. If your EBL is at least 8, you are immune any effect that would render you Blind.

*Zephyr* [Air]
Requirement: EBL 3, Int 12+
- (Su) You do not need to breathe. You are not affected by bad odors (including the stench of a ghast or troglodyte, or a _stinking cloud_ spell).
- (Sp) Once every 5 rounds, you can summon a _gust of wind_ or a _fog cloud_. If your EBL is at least 8, you may summon a _wind wall_.
- (Su) You gain the benefit of the Deflect Arrow feat (even if unqualified). If you already have the Deflect Arrow feat, the benefits stack -- you can deflect two arrows each round.
- (Su) You gain a deflection bonus to your AC equal to 1/3 your EBL.

*Rill* [Water]
Requirement: EBL 5, Wis 13+
- (Su) You can walk on water.
- (Sp) _Create water_ at will.
- Mist Ward (Sp): Once every 5 rounds, you can shield an ally within 30 ft. with mist, granting him concealment for 1 minute. Additionally, he gains fire resistance 5, and only takes half damage from effects that seek to dehydrate him (_horrid wilting_, _dessicate_, etc.). A strong wind (_gust of wind_ or the like) will remove the mist for 1 round, but it will reappear on his next action.
For every 3 EBL above 5th, you can shield an additional ally. All targets must be within 30 ft. of yourself when you invoke this ability.
- Water Dancer (Su): You get a +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against charge attacks. If a charging opponent fails to make a successful attack against you, you gain an immediate attack of opportunity. This ability does not grant you more attacks of opportunity than you are normally allowed in a round. If you are flat-footed or otherwise denied your Dexterity bonus to Armor Class, you do not gain any benefit from this ability.

*Snap* [Cold]
Requirement: EBL 5, Cha 13+
- Frozen Shield (Sp): You can summon a clear ice tower shield which hovers near you, giving you a +4 shield bonus to AC. It is similar to the _shield_ spell in that it absorbs damage, but it absorbs fire damage instead of _magic missile_s. Your Frozen Shield can absorb up to 12 x EBL points of fire damage before being destroyed. Your Frozen Shield has hardness 6 and starts with 12 x EBL hp.
- Slow Freeze (Su/Sp): Once every 5 rounds, you can invoke Freeze on a creature within Close range (25 ft. + 5 ft. / 2 EBL). On the first round, the creature suffers 1d6 cold damage and must make a Fort save or be slowed for 1 minute. On the second round, the creature suffers 2d6 cold damage and must make another Fort save, to resist being slowed again. On the third round, the creature suffers 3d6 cold damage, and must make a final Fort save to resist being slowed. The durations for multiple slow effects overlap (do not stack). The slow effects are subject to SR and dispelling; the damage is not.
  If your EBL is at least 13, this effect deals 2d6/3d6/4d6 cold damage instead.
  If your EBL is at least 19, this effect deals 4d6/6d6/8d6 cold damage instead.
- Icewalking (Su): You can walk on any icy surface without fear of falling. You can even walk (but not run) on walls and ceilings so long as they are covered in ice.
- Frozen Blood (Su): You are immune to bleeding effects and Con loss due to weapons with the Wounding special ability.

*Pahoehoe* [Fire, Earth]
Requirement: EBL 9, Cha 15+
- Melt Stone (Sp): You can use _stone shape_ once every 5 rounds. However, the stone you have shaped is red hot, and deals 3d6 fire damage per round to anyone touching it for 1 minute.
- Heat (Su): Your body is burning hot to the touch (but in a magic way that does not harm your equipment). You are considered armed, and your touch attacks deal 2d6 fire damage. If you have natural attacks or are wielding a metal melee weapon, your attacks gain +2d6 fire damage. If your EBL is at least 13, you deal +3d6 fire damage instead, +1d6 per 3 EBL over 13. Any foe who grapples with you suffers this damage on your initiative. You leave smoking footprints (and are thus very easy to track).
- Liquid Magma (Su): You can melt into a pool of boiling mud. This is similar to _gaseous form_, except that you do not gain a fly speed, and the duration is not limited. Once you re-form into solid form, you cannot melt 5 rounds. While in liquid form you retain your Heat ability.
- Shifting Flow (Su): You gain the (Shapechanger) subtype, which renders you immune to (or allows you to remove) certain effects.


*Capricious Djinni* [Air]
Requirement: EBL 11, Int 16+
- Shocking Blow (Su): Any weapon you wield gains the Shock special ability. If your EBL is at least 13, it also gains the Shocking Burst and Thundering special abilities.
- Divination Discharge (Su): Anyone who attempts to _scry_ you suffers 1d6/EBL electrical damage (no save), and you are automatically aware of the attempt.
- Air Mastery (Su): You gain a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls against airborne targets, and you gain a +1 dodge bonus to AC vs. attackers who are touching the ground.
- Dimension Discharge (Sp): Once every 5 rounds, you can teleport via lightning bolt to any location within Medium range to which you have a line of effect. Every creature in a line between your current location and your new location is struck for 1d8/2 EBL electrical damage (Reflex half). Like _dimension door_, using this ability ends your turn.


*Reflecting Pool* [Water]
Requirement: EBL 13, Wis 17+
- Water Clone (Su): While touching large body of water, you can summon a water clone as a Swift action. This clone functions as the spell _mirror image_, except it is not illusory -- it cannot automatically be distinguished by _true sight_. Your clone has HP equal to your EBL, however, a clone normally disintegrates into water after taking any damage at all. If you wish to maintain a clone that has taken damaage, you may do so by taking non-lethal damage equal to half of what the clone has taken, "healing" your clone in the process. (If a clone takes more damage than your EBL, it is destroyed before you can "heal" it.)
  Alternately, you can cause your clone to separate from your square, and you can use it to fight and as the origin of spells and effects (like the _project image_ spell). You can only attack using melee attacks, and your attacks only deal 20% normal damage. You cannot act in the same round that your clone acts -- it can serve as a decoy or an agent, but not both at once.
- Mist Technique (Su): Any time you have partial concealment due to mist, fog, sleet or rain, you can take a Swift action to give yourself total concealment. When you use this ability, you gain the ability to see through these effects so that others do not gain any concealment from you. These effects persist until you taken an action that would end _invisibility_.
- Water Mastery (Su): You gain a +2 bonus to attack rolls and a +4 bonus on damage against targets who are on or under water. You gain a +2 dodge bonus to AC while on or under water.
- Liquid Anatomy (Su): You gain moderate fortification (50% chance to negate a critical hit or precision damage such as sneak attack).


*Black Marid* [Cold, Death]
Requirement: EBL 15, Cha 18+
- Black Ice Armor (Su): You can augment your existing armor, or summon armor of ice. In either case, you are encased in what is effectively a mithral breastplate. It retains the properties of your previous armor (if any). You can dismiss the black ice armor as a free action and summon new armor (or re-augment your existing armor) as a standard action.
  If you previously were wearing armor, its base armor bonus increases to 5, its hardness increases by +20, it gains +30 hit points, and if damaged it repairs itself 5 hit points each round (like fast healing).
  If you were not wearing armor, your black ice armor is equivalent to a mithral breastplate with no enhancement bonus, but with the Shadow, Silent Moves and Slick properties. It has hardness 20 and 30 hit points, and if it is damaged, it repairs itself of 5 hit points each round (like fast healing).
- Black Ice Blade (Su): You can summon a longsword of black ice. You are proficient with this weapon. The longsword has an enhancement bonus equal to 1/4 your EBL, and deals an extra +2d6 points of cold damage. Additionally the black ice blade is considered to have the Bane property against any type of living creature you choose -- you can switch creature type as a Move action. (You may not select Constructs or Undead, and any creature with the (Cold) subtype is immune to this bane effect.) On a critical hit, you deal 2 points of Dexterity damage to your foe, and you heal 10 hit points of damage. You can dismiss your black ice blade as a free action and create a new blade as a standard action.
- Black Ice Shards (Su): You can fire cone of black ice shards every 5 rounds (60 ft. range, Reflex half), dealing 1d8/2 EBL damage. The damage is half piercing and half cold, and counts as a magic weapon for the purpose of penetrating DR.
- Black Ice Ward (Su): While you show the sign of the black ice (the armor or the blade), you are immune to death magic, as though you were under the effect of a _death ward_ spell.

*Granite Dao* [Earth]
Requirement: EBL 17, Wis 19+
- Petrifying Touch (Su): Once every 5 rounds, you can make a touch attack to petrify an opponent. If your touch attack hits, your foe must make a Fort save or turn to stone.
- Granite Mountain Hammer (Su): Once every 5 rounds, you can make a single melee attack as a standard action. Your attack deals an extra +8d8 Bludgeoning damage and penetrates any non-Epic damage reduction.
- Granite Grip, Avalanche Strike (Su): You gain a +12 bonus on Grapple and Bull Rush checks.
- Foot of the Mountain (Su): While you show the sign of blue granite, you gain Tremorsense out to 30 ft.

*Golden Phoenix* [Fire, Air]
Requirement: EBL 17, Wis 19+
- Wings of the Sun (Su): You gain flaming magical wings which grant you perfect flight (speed 60 ft. or double your land speed, whichever is greater). If you are not flying, you can make a pair of Wing attacks as secondary natural weapons, which deal 1d8+1/2 Str + 2d6 fire damage. You can show or dismiss your wings as a Move action. When visible, your wings shed light equal to a _daylight_ spell centered on you.
- Solar Protection (Su): You are immune to fire, and you gain energy resistance 20 against electrical and sonic attacks.
- Second Dawn (Su): If you are slain while bound to the Golden Phoenix, your body explodes in a 100 ft. burst dealing 20d6 +20 fire damage (Reflex half), and destroying your remains and equipment. One minute later (on your initiative), you and your equipment re-form, either in the same place that you exploded, or in the center of the nearest large fire (as you prefer). You act normally on the round your body re-forms. At the end of the round after your body re-forms, this pact ends -- but if you are slain before that round ends, this effect triggers again.



*Elemental Spirit Pact Augmentations*:

 DR 1/-
 Energy resistance 10 (vs. any one associated energy type)
 +2 Insight bonus to Fortitude saving throws
 +5 HP


----------



## Nifft (May 10, 2006)

*Spirit-Bound Classes*

*Vodun Berserker* (variant Barbarian) aka "God-Ridden"
Hit Dice: d12
BAB: Full
Saves: Good Fort, bad Reflex & Will
Proficiency: Vodun Berserkers are proficient with simple and martial weapons, light and medium armor, and shields (but not tower shields).

*Class Skills (4 + Int bonus, x4 at 1st level)*: Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (geography, nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).

1: Animal Spirit Affinity, Spirit Binding 1/day, Illiteracy
2: Primal Fury 1/day
3: Pact Augmentation 1
4: Suppress Sign
5: Spirit Totem
6: Primal Fury 2/day
7: Pact Augmentation 2
8: 
9: 
10: Spirit Binding 2/day
11: Pact Augmentation 3
12: Primal Fury 3/day
13: 
14: 
15: Pact Augmentation 4
16: 
17: 
18: Primal Fury 4/day
19: Pact Augmentation 5
20: Spirit Binding 3/day

*Illiteracy*: You're still a barbarian. Ha ha ha!

*Animal Spirit Affinity*: You may make pacts with spirits from the Animal Spirits list.

*Spirit Binding* (Su): As a full-round action, you may bind a single spirit to yourself. At higher levels you may switch the spirit to which you are bound (dismiss is also a full-round action), but you may never be bound to more than one spirit at a time. You may bind the same spirit twice in a row (for example, if you wish to re-negotiate pact augmentation benefits).

*Primal Fury* (Ex): With a blood-curdling cry, you channel primal animal rage from the spirit you've bound yourself to. Your bound spirit manifests itself as a great ghostly animal shape which mirrors your actions.

For a number of rounds equal to 3 + your Con modifier, you gain the following benefits in addition to your normal Spirit Pact benefits (your Pact Augmentations remain, as does your Taboo):

 DR 1/magic for every 2 Vodun Berserker levels (VBLs)
 Strength bonus:
- Bear: +4 + 1/2 your VBL
- Ape, Boar, Jaguar, Wolf: +2 + 1/3 your VBL
- Eagle, Fox: +1 + 1/4 your VBL
 You may gain additional benefits:
- Ape: +4 bonus to Grapple checks, and if you have claws you can Rend.
- Boar: You deal double damage on a charge.
- Eagle: You can fly (maneuverability good) and you gain the Pounce special ability. Your fly speed is your land speed plus 10 ft. per 2 VBLs.
- Fox: Your melee or natural weapon(s) gain an enhancement bonus equal to 1 + 1/4 your VBL. You gain a dodge bonus to AC equal to 1/2 your VBL. You gain a bonus to Escape Artist checks equal to your VBL.
- Jaguar: You gain the Pounce special ability.

When your Primal Fury ends, you are Fatigued for 1 minute, and so is your bound spirit -- you lose access to your normal Spirit Pact benefits for 1 minute, including any Pact Augmentations that derive from this Pact.

Note that this ability, and thus any benefit that it provides, is (Ex) instead of (Su). For the duration of your Primal Fury, your Spirit Binding benefits are also (Ex). Your Pact Augmentations remain (Su).

*Pact Augmentation* (Su): Choose from the Animal Spirit Pact Augmentations list. These stack with themselves where that would make sense.

*Suppress Sign* (Ex): This also suppresses visible Pact benefits (like claws). Unlike a Binder, you require a move action to suppress or reveal using this ability.

*Spirit Totem* (Su): You feel a particular affinity for one animal spirit, which becomes your Spirit Totem. If you are bound to this particular animal spirit, you gain a +2 Luck bonus to Initiative, Spot, and Listen checks, and you may re-roll a failed save 1/day. (The 1/day limit remains even if you bind to your Totem Spirit more than once in a day.)



*Spiritwalker* (variant Ranger)
Hit Dice: d8
BAB: Full
Saves: Good Reflex & Fortitude, bad Will
Proficiency: Spiritwalkers are proficient with simple weapons, and any four martial weapons of their choosing. Spiritwalkers are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.

*Class Skills (6 + Int bonus, x4 at 1st level)*: Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (dungeoneering, geography, history, nature, the planes) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Speak Language (none), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Use Rope (Dex).

1: Animal Spirit Affinity, Spirit Binding 1/day (1 spirit), Track
2: Pact Augmentation 1, Suppress Sign
3: Binding 2/day
4: Spirit Guide
5: Binding 3/day, Lesser Affinity (Fey Spirit)
6: Pact Augmentation 2
7: Spirit Binding (2 spirits)
8: 
9: Binding 4/day
10: Lesser Affinity (Elemental Spirit)
11: Pact Augmentation 3
12: Binding 5/day
13: 
14: 
15: Pact Augmentation 4
16: Binding 6/day
17: 
18: 
19: Pact Augmentation 5
20: Spirit Binding 7/day (3 spirits)

*Spirit Affinity*: You may make pacts with spirits from the Animal Spirits list.

At 5th level you may bind Fey Spirits, and at 10th level you may bind Elemental Spirits, but your EBL for Fey and Elemental spirits is treated as one-half your normal EBL.

*Spirit Binding* (Su): As a full-round action, you may bind a single spirit to yourself. At higher levels you may switch the spirit to which you are bound (dismiss is also a full-round action). Starting at 7th level you may bind yourself to two spirits at the same time, and three at 20th level. You must abide by all currently bound spirit's taboos. You may bind the same spirit twice in a row (for example, if you wish to re-negotiate pact augmentation benefits).

*Track*: You gain this as a bonus Feat.

*Suppress Sign* (Ex): This also suppresses visible Pact benefits (like claws). Unlike a Binder, you require a move action to suppress or reveal using this ability.

*Pact Augmentation* (Su): When you bind with a spirit, you may augment your pact with one or more Pact Augmentations from the appropriate list, up to the limit imposed by your class level. These stack with themselves where that would make sense.

*Spirit Guide* (Su): You can summon the avatar of a spirit to which you are bound as a full-round action, and you can dismiss the avatar as a free action. The avatar manifests as a tiny ghostly image which only you can see and hear. By conversing with a Spirit Guide, you gain the benefits of a Druid's nature sense class ability.

You may gain other information as well, particularly if you have done a favor for the spirit recently. (For example, slaying a troll who had been attacking a local pack of wolves would win you favor with a wolf spirit.) Some spirits are chatty, others are taciturn.


*Spirit Shaman* (variant Druid)
Hit Die: d8
BAB: 3/4
Saves: Good Fort & Will, bad Reflex
Proficiency: Spirit Shaman are proficient with clubs, daggers, darts, quarterstaves, scimitars, sickles, shortspears, slings, and spears. Shaman are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.

*Class Skills (4 + Int bonus, x4 at 1st level)*: Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (arcana, geography, history, nature, religion, the planes) (Int), Listen (Wis), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Speak Language, Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).

1: Spirit Affinity (Animal, Fey, Elemental), Spirit Binding 1/day (1 spirit)
2: Suppress Sign, Spirit Guide
3: Binding 2/day, Pact Augmentation 1
4: Spirit Empathy
5: Binding 3/day (2 spirits)
6: Pact Augmentation 2
7: Spirit Sight
8: Binding 4/day
9: Pact Augmentation 3
10: Spirit Binding (3 spirits)
11: 
12: Spirit Binding 5/day
13:
14: Pact Augmentation 4
15: Spirit Binding 6/day (4 spirits)
16:
17: Binding 7/day
18: 
19: Pact Augmentation 5
20: Spirit Binding 8/day (5 spirits)

*Spirit Affinity*: You may make pacts with spirits from the Animal, Fey and Elemental Spirit lists.

*Spirit Binding* (Su): As a full-round action, you may bind a single spirit to yourself. You may switch the spirit to which you are bound (dismiss is also a full-round action). Starting at 5th level you may bind yourself to two spirits at the same time, three at 10th level, four at 15th level, and five at 20th level. You must abide by all currently bound spirit's taboos. You may bind the same spirit twice in a row (for example, if you wish to re-negotiate pact augmentation benefits).

*Suppress Sign* (Ex): This also suppresses visible Pact benefits (like claws). Unlike a Binder, you require a move action to suppress or reveal using this ability.

*Spirit Guide* (Su): You can summon the avatar of a spirit to which you are bound as a full-round action, and you can dismiss the avatar as a free action. The avatar manifests as a tiny ghostly image which only you can see and hear. By conversing with a Spirit Guide, you gain the benefits of a Druid's nature sense class ability.

You may gain other information as well, particularly if you have done a favor for the spirit recently. (For example, slaying a troll who had been attacking a local pack of wolves would win you favor with a wolf spirit.) Some spirits are chatty, others are taciturn.

*Pact Augmentation* (Su): When you bind with a spirit, you may augment your pact with one or more Pact Augmentations from the appropriate list, up to the limit imposed by your class level. These stack with themselves where that would make sense.

*Spirit Empathy* (Su): When you bind with an Animal spirit, you gain Animal Empathy (as a Druid of your EBL) towards animals of its type.

When you are bound to a Fey spirit, you gain a +4 bonus to Will saves vs. Fey (as a Druid's Resist Nature's Lure class feature).

When you are bound to an Elemental spirit, you gain a +2 bonus to Diplomacy checks made against Elementals with the same subtype.

*Spirit Sight* (Sp): You can cast any of the following at will: *detect animals or plants*, *detect magic*, *detect undead*, *detect chaos/evil/good/law*. Note that you can only use one of them at a time.


----------



## Nifft (May 10, 2006)

(reserved)


----------



## Nifft (May 10, 2006)

*Advice*

For those of you who are missing stuff, *use Google's cache*.

Do a search for your old posts, and click "view cached". Google stores copies of text for a long time, because Google rocks in all ways. 

 -- N, sadly not a stockholder


----------



## Imruphel (May 10, 2006)

Nifft, I saved your previous thread so, if you need a copy, please let me know.

Great stuff, by the way!


----------



## Nifft (May 10, 2006)

Imruphel said:
			
		

> Nifft, I saved your previous thread so, if you need a copy, please let me know.
> 
> Great stuff, by the way!




Thanks *Imruphel*!  I think I've got everything back... but if you spot anything missing or uncorrected, please do let me know.

Suggestions, comments, and effusive praise also welcome!

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Nail (May 13, 2006)

Thank goodness!  I was afraid all had been lost. ....I really must archive the threads I like.

So.......take this as Effusive Praise!  This is exactly the stuff I need as raw material for my new campaign!


----------



## Nifft (Jun 12, 2006)

*Vile content! In an appendix!*

http://enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2884033&postcount=128

Gimmie some love, people!

 -- N


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 12, 2006)

Those are some spiffy abilities there Nifft!

Since I'm going for a Spirit theme in my next campaign, these would be a great addition that suit the flavour I'm going for! It's all very well thought out and presented well. Thanks in advance for the fun my players will have with these rules!


----------



## Nifft (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump! Elemental spirits are done, and I'll be adding more Fey spirits soon.

Happy Holidays!  -- N


----------



## Aus_Snow (Dec 26, 2006)

Nifty!

Er, Merry Christmas anyway N.


----------



## Angellis_ater (Dec 26, 2006)

This is some really impressive material and contains all of things I had wished I had the energy to do, but done by someone else! It's a Christmas Gift! 

Thanks alot Nifft, this is great!


----------



## Nifft (Dec 26, 2006)

Angellis_ater said:
			
		

> Thanks alot Nifft, this is great!




I'm sure I've gotten lots of things wrong, especially in combination -- and worse, I'm sure that as a replacement for a Druid / Ranger / Barbarian, I'm sure lots of useful stuff is missing (for example healing is very scarce).

Thoughts?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Yair (Feb 8, 2007)

_Very_ nice. You're fast moving to the upper echelons of my personal pantheon.

I'm not familiar with pact magic, but the idea of Spirit sounds far better than Vestiges. Far, far, better.


----------



## Nifft (Feb 8, 2007)

Yair said:
			
		

> _Very_ nice. You're fast moving to the upper echelons of my personal pantheon.
> 
> I'm not familiar with pact magic, but the idea of Spirit sounds far better than Vestiges. Far, far, better.




Thanks Yair!

Whether you like the flavor of Vestiges or not, it's a good effort by the authors. They manage to stay off the toes of all existing classes, magic systems and religions, while making some cool "old school" references. (The list of Vestiges reads like a combination of Ars Goetica and "D&D: Where Are They Now?")

In contrast, I'm quite blatantly stepping on the toes of the Barbarian, Ranger and Druid. 

Anyway, please let me know if any of the mechanics are insufficiently explained. They're different enough from the ToB's mechanics that I won't feel bad about doing a write-up of my stuff without including references to theirs.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Angellis_ater (Feb 8, 2007)

No, I understand all of the stuff perfectly well and to be completely honest in a system like this I like how you've avoided alot of fluff for the "vestige-variants" - since each DM generally has their own ideas of how to integrate stuff like this it's wonderful to have the mechanics done and just "fluff" it according to how I want stuff in my campaign.

This has actually lead me to expand the role of the Binder class in my campaign setting - earlier on they bound "ancestor spirits" (normal Vestiges) and were therefore part of a defined culture, but with this I can add them to alot of different cultures (I have one already where Elementalism is a religion).


----------



## Asha'man (May 28, 2007)

It seems downright rude of me to ask for more, after you have provided all this wonderful material, but do you have any thoughts about mechanics for Outsider spirits as well? What would be the benefits of binding an Avoral, a Blue Slaad, a Mezzoloth or even a Klurichir?
Edit: Or, in a fashion more in accordance with vestiges and spirits as presented, binding only a small part of the essence of cosmic outsiders such as Abigor, Rennbu or Faerinaal.


----------



## Nifft (May 28, 2007)

Hey there *Asha'man*! Welcome to the boards. It's never rude to ask for second helpings, the chef appreciates the implicit complement. 

You did see the Hellbinder earlier in the thread, right? That's my take on an evil Prestige Class which binds demons & devils.

The idea of binding to Celestials is interesting. It would have to be voluntary, which would change the mechanics a bit. Hmm. Actually, binding to Slaad and Inevitables could be voluntary too... I like this idea. Let me think about it for a bit.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Angellis_ater (May 29, 2007)

Nifft - you should have an e-mail, if you didn't receive it, please inform me in this thread.


----------



## deamonprince (Jun 27, 2007)

*Very Well Done*

I like these variants a lot - very flavourful, based on good, solid game mechanics. They certainly don't lack in the flavour department either - they fit very well in a mythological campaign. Top notch formatting too.


----------



## Aage (Jul 3, 2007)

It seems like the elemental spirits lack taboos... or am I missing something?


----------



## Nifft (Jul 3, 2007)

Aage said:
			
		

> It seems like the elemental spirits lack taboos... or am I missing something?



 Nope, the Elemental spirits are pretty benign. Their complication is the fact you can't bind opposing descriptors simultaneously -- and that only Spirit Shaman get full access to them.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Aage (Jul 3, 2007)

I had an idea based of this variant, combining binding with martial manoeuvres. I hope you don't mind me posting this class idea in this thread, and if you wish I shall remove it and put it in a separate thread... Anyway, here goes...


*Animal Rager (better name needed)  * 

*Requirements*
*Feats: * Tiger blooded
*Special: * Spirit Totem Class feature
*Manoeuvres:* Knowledge of 2nd level manoeuvres from the tiger claw discipline.


```
Lvl	BAB	Fort	Ref	Will	Special	                         K / R / S
1	+1	+2	+0	+0	Primal Fury +1/day, Berserker	 1   -   -		
2	+2	+3	+0	+0	Totem Ability                    -   -   -		
3	+3	+3	+1	+1		                         1   1   -	
4	+4	+4	+1	+1	Lesser Spirit form stance        -   -   -		
5	+5	+4	+1	+1		                         1   -   1
6	+6	+5	+2	+2	Second Totem                     -   1   -	
7	+7	+5	+2	+2	Primal Fury +2/day               1   -   -		
8	+8	+6	+2	+2	Second Totem Ability	         -   -   -		
9	+9	+6	+3	+3		                         1   1   -
10	+10	+7	+3	+3	Greater Spirit form stance	 -   -   1
```

*Hit Die: * d12

*Class Skills (4 + Int bonus/level): * Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (geography, nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).

*Weapon and Armour proficiencies: * The Animal Rager gains no proficiencies with weapons, armours or shields.

*Manoeuvres: * The animal rager learns manoeuvres and stances from one the tiger claw discipline. At each odd level, he learns a new manoeuvre. At every third level, he can ready an additional manoeuvre. At fifth and tenth levels he learns a new stance.

*Berserker: * Your levels in animal stack with those in Vodun berserker for determining effective binder level and effective vodun berserker level.

*Primal Fury: * At 1st level, and again at 7th, you gain an additional daily use of your primal fury ability.

*Totem Ability: * At 2nd level, the animal rager gains a powerful ability, based on his spirit totem.

_Ape totem:
Bear totem:
Boar totem:
Eagle totem:
Fox totem:
Jaguar totem:
Wolf totem:_

*Lesser Spirit Form Stance: * Starting at 4th level, when in a stance of the tiger claw discipline, you can choose to forgo the stances as a full-round action. Instead, you may bind a second animal spirit in place of the stance.

*Second Totem: * You gain a second spirit totem, as the vodun berserker ability. If you have both your totems active (via the lesser spirit stance) the totem benefits stack.

*Second Totem Ability:* At 8th level, the animal rager gains a totem ability similar to the one gained at 2nd level, this time for his second totem animal.

*Greater Spirit Form Stance:* At 10th level, you perfect your ability to bind a spirit in your stance. As long as the spirit you bind in your stance is either of your two totem spirits, you can keep the benefits of the stance you were in before binding the spirit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 3, 2007)

Very Cool Stuff Nifft!


----------



## cimbrog (Jul 4, 2007)

This is fantastic! I loved the Binder class in ToM, but I had absolutely no desire to add yet another set of otherworldly beings to the world.  This makes for a much cleaner, easier to use version of Green Ronin's Shaman which I had been using before and will likely act as its replacement if I ever get the chance.

Incidentally, the idea of binding celestials and other lawful or good creatures makes perfect sense.  In a Heaven vs. Hell campaign I had run, I had combined Green Ronin's Shaman and Avatar and allowed for shamans to use angels as spirit guides.  It makes for a good cleric/paladin alternative.


----------

